# Aristo Classics



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm quite taken with the Aristo Classic Delton freight cars.  I'm looking for the Classic boxcar, flatcar and gondola in D&RGW livery.  I've checked the usual retailer websites to no avail.  Ditto with e-bay.  Any thoughts or obscure websites I might have missed as to a place to obtain these items?

Eric


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,

Also keep an eye out for the USA woodsided 30 foot boxcars. They are the same size and scale (1:24) as the AristoClassic cars. I like them a bit more. They ran 3 different numbers of D&RGW boxcars.

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The USA wood box cars are virtual clones of LGB's cars. They're nearly the same size as the Delton/Aristo cars, but just slightly different. There's enough variation to where you can tell they're different in a train, but not enough to where they look odd. They compliment each other quite nicely. 

Wholesale Trains and St. Aubins both seem to indicate they have the D&RGW box cars in stock. I didn't look for the flats or gons. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been a long time since I purchased any 1:22.5 (LGB) or 1:24 (Delton, USA).  The box cars and reefers all run well together.  The Delton and USA cars are a little bit lower.  If you look at pictures of the real thing you will notice that not all the cars are the same height.  These cars do not look good mixed with 1:20.3 rolling stock.

My memory may be wrong, but I don't remember any flats or gons by either Delton or USA.  The only cars of that type that I remember were by LGB.  Delton did have a hopper/ore car, but it definitely wasn't a gon.

Chuck N


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Eric,

   The Bachmann Big Hauler 1:22.5 range had gonds, boxcars and flats,  Have you looked at their products?  I have quite an amount of it (not the 1:20 that's too large) and I am sure it would fit in with Delton and LGB and the USAT 1.24 stock.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric: 

Alan is correct. I got a flat and gon with my Big Hauler many years ago. As I remember, they didn't come with D&RGW lettering. I think that I had to repaint and decal them for the Rio Grande. 

You might check the Bachmann site and see what they have. Their older stuff is not 1:20.3.

Chuck N


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric,


The aristo classic line appears to be well filled out, boxcars, gons, flatcars, etc..  Wholesale trains lists lots of product, so its likely you'll be able to find what you are looking for through them.  


Mark


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked the Big Hauler box. The gon came lettered for the Rio Grande, but I repainted and relettered the engine, flat, and caboose. 

Chuck


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to Brian, I located and ordered the boxcar and flatcar from Nicholas Smith Trains. Guess I didn't dig hard enough. Still looking for a gon. Thanks Brian!


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

For the gons, try Southeast trains - they also turn up fairly often on Ebay.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

Delton also made a reefer. It's size is virtually identical with Bachmann's 1:22 reefer as both are only of nominal scale. 









The nearest car is a Delton, the other by Bachmann.


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeez Richard, is that your layout? When I first glanced at the picture before I read your response, I thought they were real. Beautiful setting and weathering, buddy. 

Eric


----------

